# Logitech G700 Gaming Maus  [Review / Test / Unboxing]



## Malustra (22. Mai 2013)

Hi,

hier mal ein kleines Unboxing Video der Logitech G700 Wireless Maus.
Ich habe den Test gleich mal ein wenig mit der G500 verglichen.
*
1. Erster Eindruck*
Die Verpackung ist relativ ähnlich gestaltet, wie bei der G500, nur das sich hier der Spruch geändert hat.
Mit dabei sind natürlich wieder diverse Handbücher die sauber mit der Software, in der Folie verpackt sind.
Ebenfalls mit dabei ist ein USB Wireless Adapter für die Funkverbindung, ein USB Ladekabel und eine USB Ladekabel verlängerung.
Bis hierhin macht die G700 einen guten Eindruck, was optik und Handhabung angeht.


*2. Verarbeitung*
Die Verarbeitung ist mir im Vergleich zur G500 eher negativ aufgefallen.
Die Tasten sind z.T. wackelig und lassen sich verschieben.
Zudem habe ich feststellen müssen, dass die Seitentasten sehr instabil sind und wenn man diese etwas nach unten zieht und loslässt,
dann springt die Taste zurück und es hört sich an, wie eine Feder, an der man rumspielt.
Habe das mal über den normalen Betrieb getestet und wenn man in der Hektik schnell die Tasten betätigen will, kommt es immer wieder vor,
dass es dann so klingt, das wirklich nervt.
Das USB ladekabel ist sehr dick, sodass da eher kein Kabelbruch entsteht.
Der USB Stecker am USB Kabel wiederrum ist gut verarbeitet, da das USB Kabel speziell für die Maus zugeschnitten wurde.
Der Wirless Adapter ist recht winzig, sodass er auch sehr unauffällig ist.
Knarzen tut bei der Maus nichts, also zu mindestens die Maus selbst macht einen stabilen Eindruck.
Im Gegensatz zur G500 fiept die G700 auch nicht!
Der Akku hält auch recht lange.
Also einen Tag durchzocken kann man damit schon.
Wer seine DPI runterregelt , kommt allerdings auch weitaus länger mit dem Akku hin!
Manche reden von bis zu 1 Woche.


*3. Handling*
Die Maus sitzt natürlich wirklich perfekt in der Hand und besser gehts eigentlich kaum noch.
Die vielen Tasten sind kein Kritikpunkt, sondern ein absolut positiver Punkt.
Wer so eine Maus wählt, weiß ja was er kauft und ich finde die Tasten sehr hilfreich und zwar nicht nur zum spielen, sondern auch zum arbeiten!
Weiterhin ist die Verbindung sehr gut!
Man spürt eigentlich nicht, ob man nun mit einer Kabelmaus spielt, oder mit einer Funkmaus.
Das hat Logitech sehr gut gemacht.
Auch das Mausrad ist nun einen kleinen ticken stärker, als bei der G500, wenn auch trotzdem noch recht locker.
Kritikpunkte gibts aber auch hier, denn die Maus hat nicht auf meinem Mauspad funktioniert.
Stattdessen, ging sie aber auf einem neu gekauften Speedlink Pad für 5€.
Unverständlich, da die G500 auch funktioniert hat.
Desweiteren nerven ebend die lockeren Seitentasten und die Tasten unter dem Mausrad sind auch etwas zu groß.
Ich stoße mit dem Zeigefinger immer etwas gegen diese Tasten, sodass mich das auf Dauer etwas stört.
Das Profil an den Seiten ist wie bei der G500 auch sehr rau, was einem natürlich den nötigen Grip zu bieten hat.
Wer allerdings keine fette Hornhautschicht auf der Händen hat, den könnte das auf Dauer stören, weil die Fläche sich schon etwas wie Schleifpapier anfühlt.


*4. Video*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVzSI3IPuZk


*5. Fazit*

Unter den Funkmäusen ist die Logitech G700 mit Sicherheit momentan eine der besten Mäuse.
Die Verbindung ist astrein, der Akku hält lange genug und sie liegt super in der Hand.
Der Preis stößt mit 60-65€ natürlich etwas auf und es gibt ebend auch Kritikpunkte, aber um sich da ein eigenes Urteil zu bilden,
sollte man sich die Maus im Laden einmal genauer anschauen!
Wer unbedingt eine Funkmaus sucht, der begeht hier sicherlich keinen Fehlkauf!



Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

Für eine FUNKmaus finde ich 60-70€ völlig in Ordnung, so viel geben ja nicht wenige schon für eine gute Kabelmaus aus   und viel Auswahl gibt es bei Funkmäusen ja leider nicht, jedenfalls nicht, was Gaming angeht. Funkmäuse für 20-30€ für Office gibt es ja massenhaft...


----------



## Malustra (22. Mai 2013)

Joa muss man ebend immer aus verschiedenen Perspektiven betrachten.
60-70€ sind ebend schon eine Menge Geld für eine Maus.
Dahingehend wird die Kritik natürlich kleinlicher 

Viele der genannten Kritikpunkte müssen von anderen auch nicht so wahrgenommen werden.
Daher sollte man sich eine Maus mMn. sowieso immer im Laden vorher anschauen.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, viel wichtiger als alle Testwerte usw. ist, ob die Maus einem gut liegt - ich selber hab immer nur Mäuse (mit Kabel) für maximal 40€ gekauft, teurere brachten MIR keinen merkbaren Vorteil, und ich hab die Mäuse auch immer vorher mal im Laden mit der Hand zumindest mal "probegeschoben"   Zur zeit hab ich eine Diablo III Maus, die war mal bei ProMarkt als Schnäppchen für nur 30€ zu haben - den normalen Marktpreis von ~50€ finde ich da aber zu hoch. Aber so oder so liegt MIR die Maus wunderbar, eine gute alte MX510 zB war mir zu "buckelig", da tat mir nach ner Weile der Handrücken fast schon weh


----------



## Kreon (22. Mai 2013)

Mein Fazit zur G700:
Wäre für mich die perfekte Maus, wenn sie nicht so schwer wäre.
Ich setze die Maus relativ oft um, und klemme sie dafür zw. Daumen und kleinem Finger ein. Bei häufigem Anheben / längerer Spielesessions war das meinem kleinen Finger auf Dauer zu stressig / schwer und ich habe Probleme bekommen.
Probegreifen im Elektromarkt reichte leider nicht aus, um das festzustellen. Auch ohne Akku und mit Kabel ist die Maus nicht wirklich so leicht, wie ich es gerne hätte.
Wer also eine leichte Maus sucht, sollte weiter suchen. Aktuell bin ich mit einer Sensei unterwegs (der große Bruder von Herbs Maus), welche ich nur empfehlen kann.

Zum Video selbst: schönes Video, auch wenn wohl nicht jeder die gl. Kritikpunkte hat. Als ich selbst auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus war, fand ich es sehr schwer genaue Informationen zur Treibersoftware zu finden. Was lässt sich wie und wo einstellen und wie abspeichern?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

Dauerstress kann man natürlich nicht durch nen Besuch im Laden merken  aber man vermeidet zumindest einen klaren Fehlkauf, weil die Maus schon von Anfang an nicht passt.

btw: ich setze meine Maus so gut wie nie um, an sich nur dann, wenn ich mal Platz für ein Kölsch brauche ^^


----------



## Malustra (22. Mai 2013)

Oh ja die Ergonomie ist wirklich sehr wichtig!
Da bin ich momentan mit der M500 bestens bedient.
Ich finde bei einer Maus muss man wirklich im ersten Moment sagen, die sitzt gut!!!
Da sollte man wirklich keine Kompromisse eingehen.

@Kreon: 
Das stimmt, die Maus wiegt schon einiges!
Aber selbst wenn du das im Laden nicht feststellst, dann hast du ja 14 Tage Umtauschrecht.
Im Internet sowieso und im Laden machen die das ja heutzutage auch mit ^^
Meine Kritikpunkte spiegeln auch nur meine Meinung wieder.
Deswegen der Rat, noch mal in den Laden zu gehen.
Über die Treibersoftware kann man problemlos jede einzelne Taste belegen und man kann auch die DPI einstellen!
Die HZ Zahl lässt sich auch einstellen und du kannst auch verschiedene Profile abspeichern, wobei ich das weniger nötig finde ^^


----------

